

JQuery plugin dynamically changes your images to placeholder kittens - vv
https://github.com/lsemel/jquery-placekitten

======
armandososa
I'd want an extension that does exactly this, but only for ads.

~~~
johnfn
Done. <http://stanford.edu/~grantm/cats.html>

It actually turns _all_ images into kittens, but I think it's an improvement.
:-)

~~~
EgeBamyasi
That made my day.

------
gregschlom
Now, a bookmarklet would be really nice!

Just sayin'...

~~~
dmethvin
javascript: void $('img').each(function(i,img) { var $i = $(img), w =
$i.width(), h = $i.height(); if ( w && h ) img.src =
'<http://placekitten.com/+w+/+h;}>);

Paste that in foxnews.com!

~~~
wizard_2
syntax error, this should work;

    
    
        javascript:(function(){$('img').each(function(i,img){var $i = $(img), w = $i.width(), h = $i.height(); if ( w && h ){img.src = 'http://placekitten.com/'+w+'/'+h;}});})()

------
zacharypinter
Hah! The bookmarklet works perfectly on engadget.com.

------
joshmanders
I love it. I kittify every site I visit now.

------
joshes
Well that was a quick turnaround.

~~~
lsemel
It was a pretty simple plugin.

~~~
emehrkay
<http://jsfiddle.net/npPM5/>

------
wiseleo
Oh this is good :)

